# Hi Everyone



## ShakenFoundation (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm brand new to this forum and have joined because my wife of 25 years and I are having some incredibly serious issues (and have really had them for about the last 12 years or so). We are on the brink of divorce and yet neither will take the next step to actually file. In any event, I just wanted to introduce myself to the group. I look forward to participating and will post my story soon. Take care,

Matt (a pseudonym)


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome SF! (Most people will address you by your handle). Take a look around, do a few keyword searches, and when you are ready create a thread to discuss what's important to you at the moment. There is a lot to think about here ... You job will be to separate what works from what doesn't work. Kindest Regards-


----------



## ShakenFoundation (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks so much, JA. This is actually my first participation in ANY online forum, so I appreciate the warm welcome!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jung_admirer said:


> Welcome SF! (Most people will address you by your handle). Take a look around, do a few keyword searches, and when you are ready create a thread to discuss what's important to you at the moment. There is a lot to think about here ... *You job will be to separate what works from what doesn't work. *Kindest Regards-


That may be true, but it depends on the situation. If it's infidelity, then most that come here initially don't have a clue what to do and it would serve them very well to listen to those of us that do know.


----------

